# Seatbelt Regulations in Your Country



## lampiao

This is not exactly about the topic, but it's somehow related:
Is it true that in America you don't fasten your seatbelts for each and every run?

Over here it is compulsory, and you may get a ticket for not having it on (€100 each I think)

*Mod Edit:  *These two posts were posted in THIS thread to answer a curiosity about a related (but still different enough to warrant its own thread) subject.


----------



## blancalaw

lampiao said:
			
		

> This is not exactly about the topic, but it's somehow related:
> Is it true that in America you don't fasten your seatbelts for each and every run?
> 
> Over here it is compulsory, and you may get a ticket for not having it on (€100 each I think)



That is a good question lampiao, why not open a new thread and see what responses you get?

Here in Michigan we are obligated to buckle up, as well as in many other states too.  If you do not buckle up, the police can pull you over and give you a ticket of more than 100 dollars.  I’m not sure of the exact amount because I never was pulled over for this.

*Moderators.... Can we move these last two entries to a new thread labeled “seatbelt obligations”?*


----------



## Zakalwe

In France, everyone puts its belt at least in the 2 front seats. They started to fine people when they don't put the belt on the back seats, but we generally don't put it, because we didn't have to do it before.

In Spain, i have seen that lots of people don't put the belt when driving and it is said that in 30% of the car accidents, people didn't have the belt. I think the police is very passive here.

In Morocco, where i go for my work, people don't put the belt generally, but they started to fine people not a long time ago, and it seems that they begin to put it.


----------



## Hakro

In Finland it has been obligatory to wear seat belt in passenger cars since the seventies. There's still some arguing against the law but not much anymore, most of those who refused to wear it having probably been already killed in road accidents.

In a few months it will be obligatory also in trucks and buses (exept for buses in local traffic).

Have you noticed that in American films they practically never buckle up but they never get fined. Maybe it's not obligatory in Hollywood?


----------



## belén

There is a strong campaign now and it is compulsory to wear seat bells in the front and back seats. Fines are bigger now than before. TV campaigns are stressing on this subject and electronic signs on the road remind you to buckle up your belt. 
One of the changes of the new regulation is that they fine the person who is not wearing the belt, not the driver. 

That's the Government try..The results? No idea. I can only speak for myself but I can say that in the last years I have noticed that people are more careful than before.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

In Canada it's been mandatory since the 70's, front seat and back seat.  The police do conduct occasional seatbelt checks.

The ratio of fatalities to car accidents has plummeted since the introduction of this law.


----------



## lampiao

Thanks for having moved the question.

I have this doubt because 1) in american films people never buckle up (although I know what we see on the tv does not always reflect reality) and 2) a friend of mine went to Orlando FL and when he got in the van that was going to take him to the hotel he promply buckled up, and the driver asked him "Do you think I'm such a bad driver?"


----------



## WillyLandron

In the US, it depends mostly on what state you live in.

In New York, the police will pull you over and fine you if you are not wearing your seat belt. In Utah, at least while I was living there, the law was that you had to wear your seat belt but unless you appeared under eighteen, the police could not pull you over just because you were not wearing your seat belt; you have to have committed some other type of infraction.


In New Hampshire (and I think it's the only state that allows this) it's up to you to wear a seat belt, a motorcycle helmet, or insure your vehicle. No surprise there. Their state motto is "Live Free or Die."


----------



## panjandrum

In the UK we are required to wear seatbelts if they are fitted (I think the regulations allow for some older cars not to have belts in the back).

Here we also have a very gruesome advertising campaign that shows the injuries that can be caused to other people in a car if there is an accident and one of the passengers has not been belted in.  

The risk is not only to the person who is not using their belt, but also to everyone else in the car.


----------



## blancalaw

lampiao said:
			
		

> Thanks for having moved the question.
> 
> I have this doubt because 1) in american films people never buckle up (although I know what we see on the tv does not always reflect reality) and 2) a friend of mine went to Orlando FL and when he got in the van that was going to take him to the hotel he promply buckled up, and the driver asked him "Do you think I'm such a bad driver?"




That is funny.  I think people don’t buckle up on TV because they are always in a hurry to get in the car and it would take an extra 3 seconds out of their show.
In Michigan both front seat passengers have to buckle up, and all back seat passengers who are under 16 too.  All young children have to be in either a car seat or a booster seat until they are about 30-40 pounds.
For motorcycles, all drivers are required to wear a helmet.  Now that is using your head!


----------



## kevinleihuang

It is very strange in China that a lot of cars, including Buick and Toyota, does not have seatbelts for backseats. Only the driver and the man in the front seat are required to wear seatbelts. But that is considered as  compulsory only in big cities, while rules are not strict in small cities and towns. It is true that drivers are always wear seatbelts, but people in the front seat usually do not have the habit of wearing seatbelts.


----------



## KittyCatty

It is compulsory in the UK and also, to add to what panjandrum said, it is considered the driver's responsibility to ensure passengers under 14 are wearing them, otherwise they could face a fine, or be deemed responsible for their deaths, potentially.


----------



## Fernando

As Belen has said, it is compulsory and enforced.

People use to fasten the belt in long trips, but not in short ones.

I am a devoted user of belts, but I would not enforce it. If people is stupid enough not to use it, allow it.


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> As Belen has said, it is compulsory and enforced.
> 
> People use to fasten the belt in long trips, but not in short ones.
> 
> I am a devoted user of belts, but I would not enforce it. If people is stupid enough not to use it, allow it.



And do you volunteer to pay for the extra hospital beds?


----------



## Agnès E.

KittyCatty said:
			
		

> It is compulsory in the UK and also, to add to what panjandrum said, *it is considered the driver's responsibility to ensure passengers under 14 are wearing them*, otherwise they could face a fine, or be deemed responsible for their deaths, potentially.


Not sure, but I _think_ there is something of the sort existing in France, too.


----------



## Fernando

I am currently paying the extra hospital beds for:

- Drug abusers (consume not presecuted)
- Smokers (Id.)
- Venereal diseases (Id.) and any diseases which could be avoided by simple prevention measures.
- Skiers (Id.)
- Mountaineers (hospital + helicopters...)
...


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> I am currently paying the extra hospital beds for:
> 
> - Drug abusers (consume not presecuted)
> - Smokers (Id.)
> - Venereal diseases (Id.) and any diseases which could be avoided by simple prevention measures.
> - Skiers (Id.)
> - Mountaineers (hospital + helicopters...)
> ...



Yes, but at least you are not paying for the % whose lives where saved because they had to wear a seatbelt in order to avoid a ticket..

Aren't you happy?


----------



## Fernando

I am. But if I would fine with 100 € smokers, drinkers, drug abusers, ski, risk sports, children who go out when it is cold and sex withh condom I would empty the hospitals and dozens of thousands of lives would be saved as well.

VERY Black joke: For those who die in the accident, I will not pay their pensions. So, I earn a lot of money.

Edit: I have fixed many mistakes, kindly noticed by Belen.


----------



## lampiao

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Not sure, but I _think_ there is something of the sort existing in France, too.


I think it probably is. In Pt it's the same. That must be some sort of EU directive or something.

Fernando, I think it'd be kind of hard to enforce the use of condoms if they were compusory 
Anyway, apparently in New Hampshire they agree with you...


----------



## patsparks

When someone is killed in a car accident because no seatbelt or helmet was worn you pay for it in that another person is needed to take that person's position. That means education, training, experience.  Then there may be a family expecting an insurance payout, do you pay for insurance? 

I know that in Australia it cost tax payers over $200,000AU for everyone who dies on the road.  Then your insurance?  You are far more likely to end up with a permanent injury if you don't belt up too so that means disability pensions insurance payouts etc.  You think wearing a seatbelt should be left to choice still?  I don't.  Society needs to protect the stupid so they may breed????


----------



## Fernando

patsparks said:
			
		

> When someone is killed in a car accident because no seatbelt or helmet was worn you pay for it in that another person is needed to take that person's position. That means education, training, experience.  Then there may be a family expecting an insurance payout,



Then I assume that unemployed should be encouraged NOT to wear seatbelt.



			
				patsparks said:
			
		

> do you pay for insurance?


At least in Spain, you are forced to pay "Seguridad Social". I assume people not wearing seatbelt should pay more, but the same should be said for women (they live longer), smokers, bungee jumpers and skaters.



			
				patsparks said:
			
		

> I know that in Australia it cost tax payers over $200,000AU for everyone who dies on the road.



Is that big the bill of the funeral expenses?


----------



## tvdxer

lampiao said:
			
		

> This is not exactly about the topic, but it's somehow related:
> Is it true that in America you don't fasten your seatbelts for each and every run?
> 
> Over here it is compulsory, and you may get a ticket for not having it on (€100 each I think)
> 
> *Mod Edit:  *These two posts were posted in THIS thread to answer a curiosity about a related (but still different enough to warrant its own thread) subject.



We don't usually legislate such minor things at the federal level in the U.S., but many states have a seatbelt law.  I believe in Minnesota we do.  It doesn't really matter to me, because I'd wear a seat belt either way. 

I would say the majority of drivers do.  Some choose not to, which I think is very silly bordering on stupid, considering that many of the same are also bad or dangerous drivers in my experience.


----------



## mytwolangs

IN my town, the police could care less about seatbelts. Perhaps in an accident you could get cited if you were found to not have it on, but they are not going to pull you over for it. I asked a police officer about this once and she said - "if someone wants their head to go thru the windshield if in an accident, that is one's choice." The cops have more important things to deal with

It does depend on the city as to how much they actually enforce the rule. 

Of course they always have stupid ass little phrases like "click it or ticket".


----------



## danielfranco

mytwolangs said:
			
		

> Of course they always have stupid ass little phrases like "click it or ticket".


 
I think that's a Texas thing right there!

I guess from working in a hospital I understand the point of view that it is imperative to fasten your seatbelt if you ride in a car.
I suppose it's easy to say "I never wore a seatbelt as a child and I'm fifty years old now and I'm doing fine and I don't want my clothes all rumpled when I drive... so buzz off", and play the odds in that manner...
But when you witness how much "awfuller" automobile accidents are when victims do not wear the seatbelt, then it's a bit more difficult to be so stand-offish about it.
Personally, I never start my car unless everybody is strapped in, which also keeps me out of trouble with the law. Where I live, even the passangers in the back seat must be strapped in, or else.


----------



## tortor24tortor

In the state where I live it is now a law that the people in the front seats buckle up. It is not a law for the passangers in the back seat, but if someone was riding in my car in the back (without their seat belt) when I had a wreck and because they were not buckled up they killed the other passenger in the front seat.. I would be held responsible (wether the wreck was my fault or no, because it was my car and I should have had them buckle up). I always buckle up, and because they say in a high inpact wreck a kleenex box could come and hit me in the head and kill me, I know a unbuckled person in the back could too, so I ask whomever rides with me to buckle up as well.


----------



## myrdup

In Canada you have to wear a seat belt in the front and in the back.  What is interesting is if you are over 16 and not wearing your belt, wether driving or not, you are the one who gets fined, if you are under 16, the driver gets fined.


----------



## Dindin

In Bulgaria driver and the other person in front have to buckle up, but unfortunatelly people are not used to do it yet. I personally always have my seatbelt, as I consider it's the right thing to do and to be safe. Bulgarians are difficult sometimes on getting used with regulations. And this one is quite new - from the last 5-10 years may be...


----------

